# My Latest Watch A Raketa



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

A Raketa with the original braclet marked Leningrad by the looks of things, I have not cleaned it up its just as I bought it



I would say its 1980's by the style of the watch, but thats just a guess ??


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

martinzx said:


> A Raketa with the original braclet marked Leningrad by the looks of things, I have not cleaned it up its just as I bought it
> 
> I would say its 1980's by the style of the watch, but thats just a guess ??


Would love to see that once you've cleaned it!

Are you sure that's a Raketa? Couldn't find anything on that one and can't quite see what calibre is in there...


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> > A Raketa with the original braclet marked Leningrad by the looks of things, I have not cleaned it up its just as I bought it
> ...


Here are some more pics sorry there not great, but yes its deffo a Raketa



I will get better pics & more details tomorrw :cheers:


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> > A Raketa with the original braclet marked Leningrad by the looks of things, I have not cleaned it up its just as I bought it
> ...


Think that's a 2628.H... Same one that's in the World Time Raketa (recent thread).

Look forward to the 'after' pics...


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Yes the movement is a 2628 H,


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

martinzx said:


> Yes the movement is a 2628 H,


lol, yes it is! (note to self: clean screen ASAP  )

Also looking forward for the after photos!


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Here a few pics after I had cleaned the watch up



There is a moisture mark at 4 o'clock, but over all I am very happy


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

martinzx said:


> Here a few pics after I had cleaned the watch up
> 
> There is a moisture mark at 4 o'clock, but over all I am very happy


Well done, it's a very nice watch! And defiantly a Raketa, I can see it in the dial now  Me likes it!!

Seems like you managed to remove some of the bad scratches to the case also, what did you you use to clean it up?


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> > Here a few pics after I had cleaned the watch up
> ...


I used a very/very fine cutting compound, all by hand, I dont think there was that many deep scratches on the case, or maybe

its so shiny you can see them anymore............lol


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Nhaaa, it's definitely much better :thumbsup:


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

martinzx said:


> Here a few pics after I had cleaned the watch up
> 
> 
> 
> There is a moisture mark at 4 o'clock, but over all I am very happy


Oh, I like that one a lot! And the bracelet, too.

In case you haven't figured out the finer points of the calendar mechanism, here are a couple of tips:

The date can be quick-changed by pulling the crown out to a springloaded position past the time-setting. Each pull advanced the date by one. The day does not have quick-change but may be advanced by turning the time past midnight, then turning it back a few hours, then repeat as often as necessary. An important detail to note is that because both the day and date are the instant-changing type that (should) jump at the stroke of midnight, the mechanism takes a longer run-up than a Poljot or Vostok. So the 'danger-hours' extend from about 7pm to midnight. You need to take this into account when shuttling the day forward. Take it carefully the first time and you'll be able to feel your way easily enough.


----------

